# Apple Stocks



## adderboy (Apr 1, 2007)

Hello,

First post!

How does one buy apple stocks in Canada? I have purchased mutual funds but never stocks. Do not have a clue where to look. Thanks

Sorry in advance if this topic has already been discussed.


----------



## VictorDTarsus (Sep 12, 2007)

Apple stock even if its available in Canada would be expensive. I used to use a little stock widget that displayed the current value of Apple Stock and it was beyond my pocket book's budget. However, if you got the dough, you might try the TSX or Toronto Stock Exchange.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

You buy stocks through a stock broker. Most banks have a stock broker offshoot - TD and CIBC do, I'm sure Royal and BofM do. There are also other brokers.

Do you want to buy just a few Apple stock - usually stocks are sold in 100 units I believe, although you can buy individual units through special brokers. There are also fees and commisions for buying and selling stocks and taxes or tax breaks when you sell.

Apple's stock is sold on the NASDAQ exchangeando it's currently at about $135 - $140 US. Apple's stock is not on the TSE, Canada's major stock exchange. You can still buy it but there will be a currency conversion, I'm sure. You can buy stocks from most exchanges through a broker.

I was into stocks, a little, a few years back, but no longer am. I was though, looking at purchasing a few through my Bank lately - apparently certain fees will be waived since I have other accounts with them. So I'd like to hear what other online investors have to say.


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

You can purchase AAPL through TDWaterhouse.

Everything can be done online.

Happy investing!

PS: Now is a good time to buy since there is little difference between $CDN and $US


----------



## adderboy (Apr 1, 2007)

I am thinking of investing a couple of thousand $$. I do business with TD Bank. Next week, I will see someone at TD to find out more details on investing Apple stocks and post back.

Thanks to those who replied


----------



## eggman (Jun 24, 2006)

There are many online and offline brokers who will be happy to have your business. They all have commissions and offer various services and options.

Each year the Globe and Mail (for one) does an evaluation of what is called "discount brokers" - these are the places that buy or sell stocks for you, but do not provide advice (like the classic "psst!!- I got a hot tip" broker might).
If you can find the Globe's evaluation (I don't know if it is on line) it might recommend some you haven't heard of that are worth hearing of.

I have dealt with Greenline (now TD Waterhouse/ Canada Trust) and they are OK but a bit expensive. There are fees if you DON'T trade frequently enough. There is also Credential Direct that I've heard about (they are a discount broker that is connected through the Citizen's Bank of Canada - (related to the Van City Credit Union) I have seen that they got good ratings in the Globe, and apparently they don't charge you any inactivity fees.

A good (and amusing) book to find out more about this stuff (stocks) is The Motley Fool's Investment Guide by David and Tom Gardner - they are Americans so the tax laws they refer to are different, but most of the investment ideas are similar and the book is an entertaining read. They also have a website at www.fool.com that often has interesting articles geared towards people who are NOT stock/market analysts with decades of experience.

The Canadian Moneysaver is a good magazine too, and I believe they have a website.

Good luck!


----------



## Theseus (Jun 6, 2006)

I joined up with QuesTrade this summer, and found it really easy to get started.

$4.95 commission on trades, with a 1 share minimum. I've been adding to my portfolio 10 or 20 shares at a time.


----------



## limabean (Aug 1, 2003)

I bought my APPL stock through TDWaterhouse directly on-line... just placed the order, they took care of the rest. Mind you I have an account with them so that helps. I bought 2 years ago when it was trading at $60 but the Canadian dollar was low... The stock has sinced doubled (gain) but the Canadian dollar has appreciated (loss)... my net return is still 80%... more than acceptable. I remember paying $35 for this service... but I do not do much trading so I did not fret about it.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

I already reported the Italian spam (hey, we're going international!), but I have to wonder how adderboy fared, buying AAPL just before the global economic downturn. It's done less poorly than most stocks, but is presently trading (at this writing) at just under $90US.

While I'm here, here's what little wisdom I have picked up since moving to Canada:

1. If you are affiliated with a credit union, they appear to be the cheapest "in-Canada" way to buy stocks (if they offer that option). I hated banks before it was cool to hate banks, and CUs have always done very right by me, so if you're looking for more open and honest financial institutions, start there.

2. At the present time, the smartest way to buy stocks in US companies like AAPL is a) online, b) from a US low-or-no fee service, c) using US funds. Canadians pay a 20-25% currency-exchange penalty, which is nuts.

3. If you don't have US funds, resist the temptation to invest in US companies you happen to love (like AAPL) and instead do the real research to find "bubbling under" Canadian companies listed on the TSX. What industries are likely to do well in the current and near-term economic client? Which companies seem well-managed and can weather this storm? Which companies are strong but their stock is undervalued? That's the starting point for finding a good stock.


----------

